# Coffee table



## andychip38 (27 Jan 2018)

Not to everyonesay taste I know but wanted to try something with resin


----------



## Adam9453 (27 Jan 2018)

Looks good to me, I like some of the interesting river tables people have produced with resin


----------



## Cordy (27 Jan 2018)

Andy is that it ?

To me; looks like a box on it's side


----------



## tony_s (27 Jan 2018)

Cordy, I think maybe the poor fuzzy photo is not doing the piece justice (it's a great shame that pics posted here have to be such low resolution )


----------



## custard (27 Jan 2018)

Getting that mitre clean and crisp, so both the grain and the resin flow smoothly over the joint without any jarring gaps or staggers in the pattern, is not an easy trick to pull off. So congratulations are in order, it looks like you've achieved a tidy result on a difficult challenge.

=D>


----------



## shed9 (27 Jan 2018)

Looks unusual and as a technical challenge I'd say you pulled that off with aplomb.


----------



## andychip38 (27 Jan 2018)

Hi whenever I try to upload pictures I have to shrink them or won't upload this may be better and it has no bottom like a box it's just on an old bit of ply to work on


----------



## will1983 (29 Jan 2018)

I think it looks great.
I'd be interested to know what someone would pay for one of these.


----------



## JWD (2 Feb 2018)

I'm thinking of doing something slightly similar - how did you find the epoxy quality and which brand did you go for? i wouldn't critique your work as i am only a beginner and i honestly think it looks great! But did you intend for the 'river' to come out cloudy? (if its a trick of the photo please forgive me) 

joe


----------

